# Black Pepper and Cheeda Sourdough



## sandyut (May 12, 2021)

I was out of town and my neighbors did me a big favor - shipping delays (5 weeks) got me a large delivery directly in the middle of our trip.  thanks covid... and I needed this picked up by a non-thief pronto after delivery.  They had it in hand in minutes and put it in my garage with room to park when we got home.  god i love my neighbors!

SO I made them and me a loaf.  this one turned out great !!  

**WARNING** if you try this, be carful of cheese dripping/running over into the oven.  smoked out the house a touch before I saw the issue.  All turned out well and good.

The heal was the best part, buttery and crispy melted chedda!  

I added:

120 G cubed cheddar
1 TBSP od course ground black pepper


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2021)

Never tried sour dough that looks good. Nice Job
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Good looking loafs! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 12, 2021)

You are always cooking up some damn good looking bread! Nice job!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2021)

Interesting. Looks good, with nice color and open crumb. Not dense looking...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2021)

Wowsers

I like that


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2021)

Judy bakes sourdough bread every week. I’m going to have to show her this thread. That looks fantastic to me!
Could you post the recipe! Or did you just add the black pepper & cheese to the dough. It looks like you put the pepper in the dough & the cheddar on the top. Am I right?
Al


----------



## disco (May 13, 2021)

Beautiful bread! Big Like!


----------



## sandyut (May 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Could you post the recipe!


Hi Al.  I used my base recipe with only these changes.  add these at the initial mixing of flour, starter, water and salt.  Then follow of the routine steps.   U just used a loaf pan so I could slice it, but a boule would have worked just as well.  be careful of the dripping cheese if you use a loaf pan.

1TBSN of course black pepper
230g of cubed cheddar


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2021)

Thanks I think we will make it!
Al


----------

